# ThreeSpot,Opaline Gouramis are getting RED Color around EYEs



## aunty_lover80 (Feb 24, 2008)

Dear Members,
I have a 32Gall. Tank in which i have :
- Barb Family (Tiger Barbs, Green Tiger Barbs, Tinfoil Barbs)
- Gouramis (Three Spot Gouramis, Opaline Gouramis )
- Guppies
- Kois of two pairs
- Blue Chichlieds & Yellow Chichlieds ( Seller told them as "Maff" family)
- Suckers

My problem is :-

*
Three Spot, Opaline Gouramis are getting RED Color around EYES !!!
Red color around eyes circle - is it a Disease ?? or Illness ??

Why it happends to them ?
Any treatment required to cure it ?
*

Can any one help me Please !!!


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
i think it's a sign of maturity,however i would like to 
hear others opinions on this,as i could be wrong.


----------



## aunty_lover80 (Feb 24, 2008)

help me someone
its emargancy


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
is the whole intire eye going red,or is it just the outside rim ?


----------



## aunty_lover80 (Feb 24, 2008)

its only the outer ring becoming RED, not the full eye


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
do the eyes look like the ones on this gourami,i know he is not the same
as your one,i'm just trying to get the picture of what your one
may look like.


----------

